# curiosità sugli allenatori



## S T B (24 Settembre 2012)

Magari qualcuno di voi lo sa: ma un allenatore può allenare una sola squadra a stagione? Sarò più chiaro: Sannino se rescindesse col palermo e lo volesse tipo il chievo, potrebbe andarci? Me lo sono sempre chiesto, ma nessuno mi ha mai saputo dare una risposta certa...

Grazie!


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2012)

Quante squadre vuole, a patto ci sia un contratto per volta. Ad esempio Sannino viene esonerato, ma rimane comunque sotto contratto con il Palermo. Per cambiare panchina deve prima terminare quel contratto in essere. Per terminarlo deve esserci il consenso pure del Palermo. Se per dire Zamparini non accetta le sue dimissioni, per qualche oscuro motivo, lui dovrebbe rimanere fermo.


----------



## Francy (24 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quante squadre vuole, a patto ci sia un contratto per volta. Ad esempio Sannino viene esonerato, ma rimane comunque sotto contratto con il Palermo. Per cambiare panchina deve prima terminare quel contratto in essere. Per terminarlo deve esserci il consenso pure del Palermo. Se per dire Zamparini non accetta le sue dimissioni, per qualche oscuro motivo, lui dovrebbe rimanere fermo.



In realtà credo che, tipo il sindacato degli allenatori, abbia deciso l'anno passato o due anni fa che un allenatore che inizia una stagione (fa una partita in Campionato o in Coppa Italia) con una squadra poi, anche se esonerato, non possa allenare fino alla stagione successiva. Per dire, l'anno passato Pioli ha potuto allenare perchè esonerato prima della prima giornata di Campionato, mentre Gasperini no. Si diceva che la decisione fosse stata presa per far sì che più allenatori potessero lavorare e non girassero sempre gli stessi.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh se cosi fosse allora sono rimasto indietro


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

può allenare solo all'estero, senò deve aspettare la stagione successiva anche se rescinde il contratto, negli altri paesi invece funziona come ha detto jino


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2012)

Comunque funzionava cosi pure in Italia, se è cambiato è una cosa appunto recente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque funzionava cosi pure in Italia, se è cambiato è una cosa appunto recente.



è cosi già da qualche anno, ricordo che una volta cellino esonerò tesser alla prima giornata e lui non potè allenare per tutta la stagione, nel 2005 mi sembra


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2012)

In Italia Sannino avrebbe potuto allenare un'altra squadra se fosse stato licenziato prima di giocare la prima giornata. Ma può andare all'estero.

Le regole cambiano da campionato a campionato In Premier per esempio si può cambiare squadra nello stesso anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In Italia Sannino avrebbe potuto allenare un'altra squadra se fosse stato licenziato prima di giocare la prima giornata. Ma può andare all'estero.
> 
> Le regole cambiano da campionato a campionato In Premier per esempio si può cambiare squadra nello stesso anno.



come successe a pioli l'anno scorso esonerato dal palermo prima dell'inizio del campionato e poi andato ad allenare il bologna


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2012)

Dite la verità : siete dispiaciuti che Sannino non possa venire dopo Allegri?


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come successe a pioli l'anno scorso esonerato dal palermo prima dell'inizio del campionato e poi andato ad allenare il bologna


Esatto


----------

